

France : what are the best tech centered incubators around Paris? - Jacqued

And where is there a tech hub, if such a thing exists in Paris ? I know about the Camping but i assume others exist which might be just as good or even better... I am currently working on a startup with 3 associates and we could use some mentoring or at least some exchanges with fellow upstarts.
======
colin-de-vries
I know these companies are active in France. Check them out.

3i Group plc 360 Capital Accel Partners AdAstra Add Partners Advent
International Alta Berkeley Ventures Amadeus Partners Atlantis Atlas Ventures
Aster Capital AXA Private Equity Baytech Carlyle Group Cazenove Private Equity
CIR Ventures Crescendo Partners Dassault Developpement Deutsche Bank Capital
Venture Partners Deutsche Venture Capital Dougthy Hanson Digital Networks
Earlybird Endeavour Vision European Venture Fidelity Galileo Partners Gemini
Giza Highland Capital iGlobe Partners Index Ventures Iris Capital Management
Jafco Jerusalem Venture Partners Kennet Capital MyCube Newbury Ventures
Redpoint Ventures Sofinnova Partners SPEF Venture Startup Factory TLCom TVM
Techno Venture Venture Partners Vertex Management Vision Capital Viventures
Wellington Partners Zouk Ventures

------
rvarza
Many of the French universities have incubators, for some you do not need to
be a current student but have a graduate or alumni in the founding team (for
example, the Sciences Po incubator is like this.)

LeCamping is actually an accelerator, not an incubator.

The région IDF and Paris Développement also have an incubator, I think Paris
Incubateurs is the name.

But if you are simply looking for mentoring and not necessarily a work space,
you may also want to look into the Founder Institute program, which gives you
access to mentoring and a great network through their weekly sessions.

